# Season pass problem on hr10-250



## Cy Jervis (Apr 23, 2002)

I just went to creat a new season pass for Grey's Anatomy and there is no such option available for the show. I tried going thru the guide and selecting the show and then season pass and other options and by searching for shows by title but both ways wouldn't show the season pass as an option. I am still able to creat season passes on other shows but not this one, any suggestions??? 
My account is in good standing, connected to phone line and showing software 3.1.5f..


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm - I thought I posted a reply but it is not showing.

Anyway, yes, I'm seeing the same thing. Very odd - clearly wrong. Grey's is "acting" like a movie. IOW, the HR10 does not see this as a series so doesn't give you the option to SP. 

So, this is definitely a bug. 

Methinks you're hosed unless a guide update fixes the bad data.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Several people has been reporting problems with Grey's Anatomy. It seems the guide data for the new season does not have the series bit set. You can only create season passes for programs that are mark as a series. Let's hope they fix the guide data soon.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Yeah - that's certainly what it looks like.

However, I should mention that it's working fine on my Series 2 tivo. That would lead one to believe that there is a software "glitch" as well. IOW, how come 7.3.1 (latest sw version on the tivo boxes) is able to read that data correctly, but 3.1.5 cannot. (I'm a database designer and programmer. Assuming both are getting the same guide data, I find it odd).


----------



## Eben (Jul 19, 2001)

Isn't the season premiere not till Sept. 21?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

annenoe said:


> (I'm a database designer and programmer. Assuming both are getting the same guide data, I find it odd).


Why would you assume that. The standalone gets it guide data from TiVo and the HR10-250 gets it from DirecTV. They do buy there guide information from the same source but it most likely is not exactly the same guide data. The company that supplies the guide data has different packages with different levels of detail.


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

Eben said:


> Isn't the season premiere not till Sept. 21?


That is correct 9-21

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/calendar.aspx?view=whendoes

T


----------



## Cy Jervis (Apr 23, 2002)

Eben said:


> Isn't the season premiere not till Sept. 21?


Yes, but I have never had a problem setting up a season pass even during the summer.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

That is close to two weeks out. The guide data will sometime have more detail including the series bit as the program gets closer.


----------



## RonOhio (Sep 30, 2001)

I have the same problem as the original poster on one of my HR10-250's. I have two HR10-250s and the older one works fine (kinda), but the newer one will not allow me to set a season pass for the upcomming season of Grey's Anatomy.

The old one has Grey's Anatomy listed twice for the same channel. When I select the listing with the the Season Premere It will let me create a season pass.

The newer one (still over a year old) only has one instance of Grey's Anatomy it only has the repeats from last season listed and so I can't create a season pass for the upcomming season it.

I don't see how it can be the guide data since it works fine on one of them and not on the other. And this has been happening for four days at least as I noticed it on Sunday. 

Hopefully I get the upgrade soon and that fixes the problem.


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

I am also having a problem with my HR10-250 and adding season passes, but my issue isn't with Grey's Anatomy. It is with Desperate Housewives. I can't add a season pass for that show. I tried rebooting two days in a row hoping that a reindex would fix the problem, but it didn't. But I was able to add a SP for the show on my SD TiVo, just not on the HD Tivo. 

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm having a strange problem not with Grey's Anatomy, but with Supernatural. For some reason the Tivo thinks it's going to be on at 12am and 1am, instead of it's usual time. It's also only giving the generic description of the show. It's been like this for days.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

Im having the same problem with Grey's Anatomy  NO option for a season pass !


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

As I mentioned earlier, I cannot set up a season pass for Desperate Housewives on my HD Tivo. Thinking that it may have been an index error, I did a "Clear Program Information and To Do List" yesterday morning. This morning, I was able to add about 30 new SP's... every program I wanted... EXCEPT for "Grey's Anatomy" and "Desperate Housewives". They still will not give me on option to set up an SP, just an option to "record this showing". 

After calling D* and spending close to an hour on the phone with six different people, ranging from CSR's to Level 2 tech support, no one can tell me how to fix this. I won't make you laugh you with some of the absurd things that the CSR's and Level 1 Tech told me that the problem was. "You need new batteries in your remote control" was just one. 

the Level 2 guy was actually was pretty good (probably the only person out of six I spoke with that actually owned a DTivo). His conclusion: "Maybe its bad guide data, but we have no other reports so I don't know what to tell you." 

Do any of this forum's experts have any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## thepackfan (May 21, 2003)

I could not program thru search, but I went thru the guide and was able to season pass GA without any problem


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

thepackfan said:


> I could not program thru search, but I went thru the guide and was able to season pass GA without any problem


Thanks for your suggestion. This morning I tried to add both Grey's Anatomy and Desperate Housewives through the guide and also tried using search. Unfortunately, neither method worked for me. I was not given the option to set up a season pass for either show.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Similar problems here. A couple points:

1) It's only the HR10 -- my Series 2 is having no problems with it
2) I have an existing Season Pass on the HR10 from last year -- it's picking up the 8 PM episode (recap of previous season), but not the season premier at 9 PM. It is picking up the reshowing on Friday night.
3) If I go through a search by name, Grey's show's up twice -- the ones in one group are being picked up my the SP, the ones in the other (which is so far only the season prem) are not.
4) Desperate Housewives seems to be in the same boat.

Problems seem to be with the broadcast on the HD and non-HD versions of ABC. So it looks like:
- either the HR10-250 has different guide data than the Series 2; or
- the HR10-250 is processing the guide data differently

note: I'm still waiting for 6.3. Can someone with 6.3 confirm they have the same issue?


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

My Season Pass for Desperate Housewives worked fine last season. I read about the season preview with Marc Cherry and checked the To Do List to make sure it was going to be recorded, but it wasn't. I went to the SPM for DH and looked for Upcoming Episodes and there was nothing. Did a Title Search and came up with the preview episode as well as several repeats. I had to do a manual recording. Now the Season Premiere episode is coming up and SPM doesn't see it, or any other repeat episodes, but Title Search does, so I did a manual recording.

I deleted the SP and tried to recreate it, but none of the upcoming episodes including the Season Premiere give me the option to do a Season Pass. I checked most of my other Season Passes and this problem is only occurring with DH and not with GA.

As others have reported, this is only a problem on my HR-10, not my two SD TiVos. Odd that some people have a problem with GA, some with DH and some with both.

Another comment about GA: Because the Season Premiere episode has a duration of 1:02, ER, which starts at 10:01, wouldn't record because of the 1 minute overlap. Because there was an encore of GA on Friday, I recorded that one. Interestingly, the run time for that episode is 1:00. I hate when networks do the 1-2 minute overlap thing just to make it difficult for viewers to watch other programs. :down:


----------



## mhalver (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a season pass on my series 2 which is working fine. I'm not familiar with the model of TiVo this problem is occuring with, but does anybody know if the problem is simply that you can't program the season pass, or is it that even if you could it wouldn't work (somebody that already has a pass will have to answer this)?

If it is the former, I would suggest that you program through Tivo Central online, if that model will allow it. That could be a work around until they fix it.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

mhalver said:


> I have a season pass on my series 2 which is working fine. I'm not familiar with the model of TiVo this problem is occuring with, but does anybody know if the problem is simply that you can't program the season pass, or is it that even if you could it wouldn't work (somebody that already has a pass will have to answer this)?


For me with Desperate Housewives, there is no option to create a Season Pass on any of the upcoming episodes, including the repeats and the Season Premiere. The option is simply not there. The SP for DH that I had would not see any upcoming episodes, repeats or the Season Premiere. I deleted that SP (which basically was not longer working) but now I can't create a new SP.


> If it is the former, I would suggest that you program through Tivo Central online, if that model will allow it. That could be a work around until they fix it.


Not available with the HR10-250. The only option that I can come up with is a manual recording using Title Search or using the guide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I just checked. My HR10 running 3.1 sees Grey's Anatomy as a series.


----------



## kepper (Nov 28, 2003)

Something weird happened to me today as I was trying to fix this SP problem. 

I did a "Clear & Delete All" today as a final resort to see if it would clear up the problem. I had to call D* to get them to send a reactivation signal to my recorder once the clear and delete was finished. While I was talking to the tech guy, he told me that no problems had been reported of this nature. (I did report the problem on a call I made Friday, which obviously didn't get logged). 

Anyway, right after he sent the signal to me to reactivate my HR10-250, I tuned to channel 87 (ABC West HD) and saw on the guide that the season teaser for Desperate Housewives was on at 4PM... I selected it, and was able to make a SP. 

A few minutes later, after I had added my OTA channels, I went back to the guide, so I could set up an SP for Desperate Housewives on OTA channel 7-1 (which is where I normally record it) but I wasn't given an option for an SP. Further, the option to modify the existing SP on channel 87 was also gone. 

So, I was unable to setup a SP for either DH or Grey's after a few minutes of guide data downloads. 

Further weirdness: My brother, who lives in NY, had to install a new hard drive in his HD Tivo yesterday, so he has no existing SPs. This morning, when I told him of my problems, he was able to add SP's for both Desp H and Grey's without any issues. 

It is truly bizzare that only some HR10-250's are getting this problem.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

kepper said:


> S
> I wonder if all of us having this problem are on the west coast? Maybe one of the west coast channel assignment names or numbers are conflicting with these two SPs?


Nope. I'm in the Buffalo NY market and I can't set an HD ( channel 7.1) SP on my HR10 but I can set a SD (channel 7) SP on the HR10 and on my 704.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

jon777 said:


> ...I'm still waiting for 6.3. Can someone with 6.3 confirm they have the same issue?


We are in the Indianapolis market and are having the same issues with Grey's & Desperate HW. The issue exists for both the OTA HD channel and the sat feed of the local. Also it does not matter if the HR10 is running 6.3. One of our two units is up to 6.3, the other is not (both have the issue).


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

kepper said:


> I wonder if all of us having this problem are on the west coast? Maybe one of the west coast channel assignment names or numbers are conflicting with these two SPs?


Nope. I'm in the Buffalo NY market and I can't set an HD ( channel 7.1) SP on my HR10 but I can set a SD (channel 7) SP on the HR10 and on my 704.

Update: My problem is only with DH. I'm offered the SP choice for Grey's Anatomy. I called D* and logged an issue. The CSR seemed confused for a while but I finally got through to him. It may be worth noting that this problem applies to both the local affiliate and ABCE.


----------



## pacific85 (Mar 12, 2002)

Has anyone tried a wishlist for Grey's Anatomy or Desperate Housewives?

If the guide data isn't formatted properly, a title wishlist should help until this gets fixed....


Just a thought.


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

By last night all of the programming data on my HR10 was filled in for Thu 9/28 and I now discover I have a very similar problem with GA. This one is slightly different though. When viewing Upcoming Episodes in SPM, it sees the upcoming repeats and the 9/21 Season Premiere but it does not see the 9/28 episode. 

Doing a Title Search it shows two occurrences of GA in the results. The first one is the 9/28 episode with no SP option. It only has a View Upcoming Showings option, not the View Upcoming Episodes option, so it only shows the 9/28 episode and none of the previous ones. The second occurrence shows the 9/20 episode with a SP option and when selecting View Upcoming Episodes, it shows the repeats and the 9/21 Season Premiere but not the 9/28 episode.

I'm going to call DirecTV and report the problem to get it logged in hopes that someone at DirecTV will take a look at this problem for both GA and DH.


----------



## ProStreet (Jan 22, 2005)

I did a search by title and each station comes up twice, one without season pass option and one with.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Desperate Housewives problem here to. Software version 3.1.5f. I had to manually set it up.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

It is not a problem with the TiVo software, the guide data does not have it marked as a series. Hit the "Info" button on the screen where you have the option to record the program and you can see the complete guide infomation.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

rminsk said:


> It is not a problem with the TiVo software, the guide data does not have it marked as a series. Hit the "Info" button on the screen where you have the option to record the program and you can see the complete guide infomation.


Then the guide data is different on the Series 2 vs. the HD TiVo. As the Series 2 is having no problems with either GA or DH, but the HD can not handle either. The HD has the same problem trying to record either the HD (ch 86) or SD (ch 7) versions... Weird...


----------



## cneubert (Aug 22, 2004)

To take it one step further, I have two HR10s and the Season Passes for DH and GA work fine on one of them but do not work on the other one. (The older one works but the newer one does not) Both have the same version (3.1). I am very disappointed to hear that 6.3 doesn't fix this. 

Also, I think we are seeing multiple issues here. I think the fact that GA shows up as two separate listings is a separate issue. This happens on both of my HR10s. This one could be guide related. On my HR10 that seems to be working, the listing that has the Season Premiere does not give the season pass option, but the other listing does.


----------



## cneubert (Aug 22, 2004)

I went to DirecTV's website and posted an issue. I suggest everyone do the same to raise some awareness of this problem. You can go here: http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/howToReachUs.jsp


----------



## TomF (Apr 13, 2001)

The guide data filled in tonight for Sunday 10/1 so I went to DH in the guide. When I selected it to record, it gave me an option for a Season Pass. I selected the Season Pass and it showed up in the To Do List with a double checkmark. Appears to be working, at least for that episode.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

I think the guide data for the season premier is bad. So of course a new code release won't fix it. The first HD episode of DH (I don't have a problem with GA) is treated as separate from all the other eps. The second HD episode is treated the same as all the other episodes. I've checked my local affiliate in SD and HD as well as ABCE and ABCW and for my HR10 the problem is solely with the HD guide data.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

My HR10 did not record Grey last night. I had a season pass setup from last year. It recorded the catch up episode at 8pm but NOT the premiere at 9pm.


----------



## Mrudo (May 16, 2005)

I manually recorded last night, and forwarded to next week and set the season pass off of that showing. 
Next Thursday, 9/28/06 has the series bit in the guide so it will work.

I thought it was being strange on me, but apparently everyone had it.


----------



## CessnaDriver (Oct 25, 2003)

kepper said:


> I am also having a problem with my HR10-250 and adding season passes, but my issue isn't with Grey's Anatomy. It is with Desperate Housewives. I can't add a season pass for that show. I tried rebooting two days in a row hoping that a reindex would fix the problem, but it didn't. But I was able to add a SP for the show on my SD TiVo, just not on the HD Tivo.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this problem?


Same here. My wife noticed that Desperate Housewives will record starting in TWO weeks, but the season premier was not on the to-do list.

Oh, and this happened with the start of the season for Nip/Tuck. It wasn't set to record Nip/Tuck on the to-do list even though we had a season pass. I ordered up a new season pass and then deleted the old one.

WTF


----------



## gene1138 (Jan 21, 2004)

I had the same problem with Nip/Tuck and now had my SP for Galactica on UHD fail this past weekend. I had to re-add the SP for Nip/Tuck to get it to record again. The only thing that I noticed between the two was the channel number wasn't listed in the SPs. All my other SPs have the channel number in the them

What is D* doing with the guide data?


----------

